# ROLLLLLLL TIDE



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

16 National Championships, both teams played their hearts out, wasn't given to us. Congrats to Clemson for never giving up and keeping everyone on their feet. Bama IMO possibly the best 3rd and 4th quarter team in the nation and you witnessed why. Now if all this adrenalin in my system wears off so I can go to sleep LOL.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Too late for me to watch but they were men against boys in the Michigan State blowout. I was very impressed with their ability to put so much pressure on the quarterback with only 4 pass rushers, leaving 7 guys to patrol the airways in the semi final.

They earned the top rank, that's for sure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll certainly give kudos to the Alabama program, they field a top notch team year in and year out.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

This forum isnt/hasnt been narrow minded like another website/forum I post in---when it comes to Bama football. Some people just don't get it, so I posted this there and wanted to share it with an audience I feel could understand it more so. Oh and BTW ROOOLLLLLLL TIDE!!! Going to be a real good game this year, Clemson truthfully worries me---we have to bring our A game as I'm sure they will be. Anyways heres that copy--paste.

To the opposition, we at Bama are proud to have let you come into our arena. And it is OUR arena--be it away or at home, doesnt matter. No matter the gallant efforts, we enjoy the angst and the bad wishing. Its what drives our players--we don't play to win-- we play to defy, deny, humble, and teach. Its the same fervor of what happened to Trump with the media and establishment, that also happens to Bama-- when it seems all are against us. And a lot are in their hearts, and in their minds and opinions. We get the brunt of those who never ever give us true respect or acknowledgement. Its not in them, and its for those individuals--that same driving force in them, that Bama turns into the defiant force that we are.
For every reaction there is an opposite and equal reaction, yes we lose games, we make stupid mistakes, we hurt when we lose. But we have risen to another level of perseverance, one of we get up off the ground, dust off, lick our wounds and go like it never happened. If you live in the past--you repeat it, and that applies to the actual hatred towards us. If you bring that hatred into the game, you detract from where your mind and body should be, and will produce the results, of which you will now succumb to. We simply are driven with the attitude of "show me" till the timer runs out, and until the opposition
does the same, we will say no---not today--not in our house---ROLLLLLL TIDE!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well it is what it is, we had chances and didnt capitalize. Was a good game non the less---ROLLLLL TIDE!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It was a good game with an awesome 4th quarter. I'm sure the Tide will be in the hunt again next year.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No love lost for Saban after he shot his mouth off claiming he was staying at Michigan State and then promptly snuck off in the dark. Ah, but so it is in the world of ladder climbing and where cash trumps promises and any sense of loyalty.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

WTF is rollllll-tide. Does that have something to do with rolling tide detergent?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mo Mo said:


> WTF is rollllll-tide. Does that have something to do with rolling tide detergent?


If you guys had a team worthy to play us you would know, :roflmao: :smiley-eatin-popcorn:


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Well since I am a Penn State fan, and we are Big Ten, maybe 'bama will grow up one day and come play with the big boys.....but you all had a decent season (14-1) for once.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:lurk:


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

:smiley-butt-whoopin:


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

.We have 15 nationals, your team has 7, when the Nittany Kitty Cats want some, then win some games to be able to come up the food chain and play us (like a real Lion would). When you do get up to snuff, expect some fur balls to become dislodged.

Since 1986 was the last year they won one, we might be eating a lot of popcorn waiting on a game from them.


----------



## kabic (Jan 4, 2017)

So much emotion for a glorified exhibition game.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I deleted the prior two posts that contained text NOT relating directly to football.

*Please refrain from straying off topic if you can't be civil.*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

But, I like popcorn.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

And if that's the case....sorry. I guess the ribbing can get a little out of hand.


----------

